# Find Phrag A Paph



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

I have resisted buying paphs up until now. I NEED to try to grow one. But I don't know how, and I am too lazy to Google.

*This is what I need from you...*

List one paph that I should buy, and why you think I should buy that one. 

Tell me how to successfully grow the paph you select. Don't copy and paste someone else's culture sheet in here!  I want to know YOUR tips for growing.

Post a picture if you have one that you took. Put a link to a picture of one if you have to, but don't steal anybody's photo. 

Please list only two paph suggestions per person. I don't need five hundred choices. Remember, I will be a first time paph grower and don't need another tricky orchid, so make your choice an easy grower.

*Ok, what is in it for you?* 

The person who convinces me to buy their paph will be the recipient of a gift certificate for $35 to the vendor I buy the paph from. If that isn't enough to entice you, you are independently wealthy and don't need the gift certificate anyway. 

In the event that you are not living in the U.S., and win, I will send you the $35 and you can buy whatever you want. I will also hand deliver the money and spend two weeks sleeping on your couch if that is ok with you.

You are free to suggest a vendor who sells the paph you are trying to get me to buy, but that in no way guarantees I will buy it from that vendor.

The cutoff time for the Find Phrag A Paph challenge will be Thursday, June 15th at midnight and I will announce who gets to go shopping on Friday, June 16th. 

I reserve the right to change these rules ever-so-slightly if need be. I will be the only judge of the winner, so none of this
:sob: 

In the event the suggestions are just too good, there may be more than one certificate/prize given.

Now get suggestin'.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

I can only suggest one, and that's because I only have one Paph that I can actually say I'm growing.

My suggestion: Paph druryi

Why?

1. I just find its geographic distribution to be darn interesting! Check it out:






2. It's pretty, duh! The flower is glossy yellow with black/brown striping here and there. I find the non-fully-open stance to be pretty cool, too. Here is mine:





3. Grow it like a cactus and it'll be happy. I water it every week to ten days and give it light alongside my 2 Phrags. 1 mature growth, 1 new growth, and two very new growths just peeking out.

4. Pretty compact!

5. druryi is Steven Seagal's favorite Paph.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

Zach wins the second place prize...






A copy of Steven Segal: Songs from the Crystal Cave. 

You are still in the running for the grand prize though. But only because your growing region chart is so technical. This is the kind of information I need people!


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Thinking about this....stay tuned....


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

what are your growing conditions?
are you interested in multifloral or, well, i'm hesitant to call them unifloral as they sometimes make two flowers, but you know what i mean...?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

My conditions are intermediate/warm with plenty of humidity. I have some high light loving plants, and some shade lovers too, so I am equipped for alot of different cultures. Just not too cool or super bright light.

I can't tell you what I like because that would be cheating. Plus, I don't know.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

John,

I have some Brachys you can have if you'd like.

L


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the generous offer Lien, let me look up what a Brachy is and I will get back to you.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Thanks for the generous offer Lien, let me look up what a Brachy is and I will get back to you.



Here is one:






Actually, I was going to send you that particular plant if you want. As well as some others if you want them.


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

Somehow I feel this may make me want to get more paphs.


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

ooooooo, I want one


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite pretty! What is that one?

PHRAG, you should take lienluu up on that offer!


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

What exactly are "brachys" by the way?


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

bwester said:


> Somehow I feel this may make me want to get more paphs.



http://slipperorchid.org/brachypetalum.htm

"The subgenus Brachypetalum is confined to mainland Southeastern Asia from southwest China south to northern Malaysia and from Burma east to Vietnam. All of the species are found growing on limestone or in calcareous places.

The four species of the genus subgenus Brachypetalum are characterized by their pale yellow, cream or white flowers usually variously spotted with purple. The lip is ovid and rather thick in substance while the staminode is flat and essentially tridentate at the apex. The leaves are markedly tessellated above and usually purple marked beneath.

** Paph. bellatulum (Rchb.f.) Stein
** Paph. bellatulum album 
** Paph. concolor (Lindl.) Pfitzer
** Paph. godefroyae (Godefrpg-Lebeuf) Stein`
** Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum (Masters) Hallier
** Paph. leucochilum album 
** Paph. niveum (Rchb.f.) Stein

Related species are:

** Paph. ang-thong Fowlie (See Paph. godefroyae)
** Paph. ang-thong album 
** Paph. leucochilum (Rolfe) Fowlie (See Paph. godefroyae, var. leucochilum)
** Paph. niveum var. ang-thong"


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

They're absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

PHRAG, it's really all about confidence. Next time you're out, you just need to walk right up to a Paph and strike up a conversation. Don't look at the ground or play with your keys, just look that Paph in the staminode and tell it you'd like to get to know it a bit better. You know, talk about your job, what your hobbies are, etc. Also, make the Paph a bit jealous. Tell it about how you're always having over tons of hot Phrags and they seem to enjoy your company quite a bit. It's all in the presentation, my man.

Zach


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

My vote is for Paph. malipoense. Simply because it has a cool fragrance that is alot like raspberries. Though I personally dont have one, my friend says its amazing.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

Lien, if I can ever get through my four thousand emails, I will pm you about the paph offer. 

The rest of you, this is still a contest and so far the only two entries are Zach and Blake. There is prize money on the line here oke: 

Or maybe you are all waiting until the last minute? Very stealthy :ninja:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 10, 2006)

If you're looking for something that's high in 'wow factor' , looks good even when not in bloom, and would complement those beautiful red besseaes with a splash of yellow, I recommend Paph Norito Hasegawa. It is much easier to grow and bloom than its parents, Paph armeniacum and Paph malipoense, which require cool rest periods to bloom.











Paph Norito Hasegawa has compact growths of beautifully mottled leaves that are a joy to look when the plant is not in bloom. In bloom, the dramatic, bold, yellow flowers are perched atop stems that are generally 1 1/2 to 2 feet tall. I have had the flowers last at least three months under cooler conditions (under 80 F). I grow my Paph Norito Hasegawa in the house in relatively dry conditions : generally 40-50% relative humidity. I give my mature plant the same light that Chick Ackers recommends for mature Phrags: 2000-3000 fc. As for watering, I tend to grow my Paphs on the dry side and Paph Norito Hasegawa thrives under these conditions.

When purchasing, I strongly recommend buying at least a blooming sized plant, because Paph Norito Hasegawa tends to grow slowly as a seedling. It took me three or four years to get a small seedling to bloom, which is far too long to wait for your first Paph to bloom. Once your plant is an established multi-growth plant, it will bloom reliably and often. The plant pictured, in fact is in bloom, again, with one bloom having just fallen, two more blooms open, and another growth in bud. All things considered, Paph Norito Hasegawa has many strong points: It is compact in growth; has colorful, dramatically presented flowers; is easy to grow; and looks great even when not in bloom!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 10, 2006)

This is easy...Let's see a Phrag do this:





Seriously though, rothschildianum is actually pretty easy to grow in my experience. Keep it moist in an airy mix with good humidity and light intensity you would give a large non-besseae type phrag. The only thing hard to give this plant to make it thrive is time, so avoid that and buy a blooming sized division.

This was the nail in my coffin...

Jon
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATIENT


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 11, 2006)

paphreek said:


> Paph Norito Hasegawa



Ok, I concede.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

I got to go with Jon on this one. 

There is nothing better than a damn fine roth. NOTHING. 
(and none of mine have bloomed yet, so...well, that's part of the fun and intrigue!)


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 11, 2006)

Some good suggestions, but there is still plenty of time to recommend something. I do have my favorite of the few mentioned so far, but I am still very open to suggestion.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Well I'm not one to say what's good, what's an esy bloomer and what's not since I only start several months ago and since I've actually never bloomed a multifloral yet. 

With that being said I'm going to have to suggest a Phil. alba reasons being
-It's my second all time favorite and my second favorite is a whole lot easier to take care of than my first favorite (a sanderianum, a plant which I will not be acquiring anytime soon lol)
-I've been told that its fairly easy to take care of that most other multi-florals. It does seem to be the case. I've had a phil alba that I picked up from Matt about 2 months ago seems to be doing well. I recieved it with a new leaf poking out that was about 1/4" and now it's a good 1.5". I don't know if thats a normal/slow or above average growth rate for a seedling but its growing!! 
-A BS plant has a smaller leaf span in comparison to most other paph multi-florals which is a big plus for a nice multi-floral! The flower is subtle yet amazing enough to not completely drown out your Neos. They'll be a perfect sutble background plant for your Neos.  
-If you choose a Phil Alba I don't want the gift certificate. I think we should all win . I'd rather you use the money to purchase more smilies!!!!! :evil: And any excess to go to maintenance


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 11, 2006)

For my money, your first paph should be a maudiae type. A secret confession... my favorite type of paph. (shhh! don't tell anybody, I put on a good front about rothschildianum).







Yes, the multiflorals get a lot of press, but for sheer ease of growth and satisfaction, nothing beats maudiae-type breeding. Culture: Keep warm and evenly moist (a bit drier than a phrag). No direct sun (shade to bright shade). Repot at least once a year if you can, using an open, moisture retentive mix (Semi-hydo seems to work too). Flowers last 3-4 months. Months!! 

An awarded albinistic one...





and not technically maudiae type, but Paph. wardii. Look at those leaves!!! worth it just for the leaves...


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

While I love Jon's suggestion, I've been thinking about this for a while and I would like to recommend a _philippinense var. roebelinii_ or a regular _philippinense_ if you prefer. I think the var. album are too variable, but the regular varieties are really nice.

Reasons to buy a phil. var. roeb:
1) compact and upright growth habit=small footprint
2) reliable bloomer on relatively small, relatively not-slow growing plants.
3) easy to find excellent clones out there at reasonable prices. I would suggest 'Pam' x 'Grace', 'Candor Red Ribbons' x 'Candor Red Streamers', or 'Grace' x 'Candor Red Streamers'. All three have relatively long twisting petals and various awarded parents.
4)Pretty species. 

Here's my 'Pam' x 'Grace'


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

Where do get it at, Heather? I want one!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually, it came from Sherwood, but I believe that Orchidiceae has 'Grace' x 'CRS' (I have one from them, though you may have to email Joan and ask her, not sure it is listed on the catalog now). Jason (JMoney) has 'CRR' x 'CRS' I believe, I wanted that one but they were out. I would have to look around some....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 11, 2006)

OK.....now, the criteria goes beyond simple good looks, and should include ease of culture and reliable blooms...Now, the first idea would obviously be the Maudiae type hybrids....and they are easy, and reliable, but I am not suggesting them. While they are easy as a group, individual clones may be cranky or difficult to bloom...fortunately few...and they do offer relative uniformity, unlike the complex paphs who look promising until they open up to reveal a hideously deformed monstrosity....No, my suggestion, based on my overall success rate, has to be P. haynaldianum. Unlike other multiflorals, it does not need high light..and in fact can grow along with Maudiaes. It also does not need a chilling period to bloom.....however, if kept cool as the buds develop, the colors will be more intense, especially on the petal tips. Unlike its close relative lowii, its flowers are relatively uniform...some are better than others, but I have never seen a bad one- lowii looks great in the best crosses, but many clones are washed out except for the petal tips. Also, while it can be a large plant, it never gets huge and unwieldy. Culture-wise, its simple- standard paph mix (I use small coconut husk chips, with lots of spongerock and a little charcoal, but if you prefer bark, go ahead...), warm to intermediate temperature (but if you can keep it at the cooler end of intermediate while in bud, as I said, it will be darker), and moderate light...as I said, Maudiae type light is fine (to compare it with a phrag, say besseae light level..). Unlike most paphs, I have neglected repotting it for up to 3 years with no negative affects. Flowers can be4-5" across,sometimes more, and are usually produced 3 to a spike- on my plant....other growers probably get more. And it is the easiest paph to grow....the proof? My plant is over 20 years old...and it has bloomed for at least 18 of those years. Only my insigne has lived longer in my collection, but I am not recommending it because it needs cooler temperature to bloom, and doesn't always bloom every year. I'll search my files to see if I have a digital image....Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I'll search my files to see if I have a digital image....Take care, Eric



If you don't, I do, and would be happy to post one.

Eric's suggestion is another excellent option!


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Blake www.goreorchidconservatory.com has one left of grace x pam.


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks, I didnt see it on their site though


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

It's there. He has one left (if he still has it) There's no picture. It's right below the Roth.

http://www.goreorchidconservatory.com/CatalogAndInfo/Gore-orchid-paphs.html


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks I sent an email to him.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 11, 2006)

Go ahead, Heather...I can't find any...oh, and by the way...I was referring to the normal form of haynaldianum..not the album...which is OK, and will bloom at a small size, but is nowhere near as vigorous. Wait! I just remembered! I sent a picture of my haynaldianum to Troy Meyers with some crosses I had made! Here is the link: http://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/FMPro

Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, I don't think the link works...but just go to Meyers Conservatory, and look up haynaldianum crosses...my name is given on my picture...Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

*Photo by Aimee McMaster*

Here's a photo of haynaldianum.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Wow Factor!*

Yep, I think you need to go for something that has a WOW factor...

certainly others including previously mentioned Roth has that with plenty to share... BUT...

wouldn't it be better to have a plant with hybrid vigour... where it has a mommy and daddy which are fast and easy growers... 

so which one fits this picture...

well here's the picture:-






Paph Lebaudyanum is a cross between Paph philippinense and Paph haynaldianum.... and as previously mentioned, both are very easy to grow.

So why this plant.... well...

imagine this plant being in temperatures from 8 celsius to 45 celsius... unscathed! 

Ok, I have to admit that 45 celsius will mean the flowers melt... but hey I dare anyone to stand around in 45 celsius and not melt...

any other culture tips... well, mine is in bark.. yep plain bark... pretty simple right... and what about feeding... hmm.. well I have a couple of various ferts and soil conditioners (worm juice) and I just put some of that in whenever I feel like it... roots keep growing, leaves keeps growing and flowers come out in summer!

One word of warning... Paph Lebaudyanum vs Magpie (aussie bird) = uprooted plant! But it still flowered within the season....

and finally for the species snob amongst us... Paph _lebaudyanum_ is a native of...






Yep, that's right, The Democratic Republic of Flask!

sheesh, _lebaudyanum_ even sounds like a species name... oke:

well there you have it... the one true choice... and as my dear friend Johnie would say... "Not to choose it would be darn un-Austrayan!"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2006)

Lebaudyanum is a great plant, and I had mine for years....certainly easier than other philipinense crosses to bloom. However, it can't beat its haynaldianum parent for hardiness in the long run...mine lasted at least 10 years...but its gone now...I did replace it, but its replacement was very disappointing...the petals drooped straight down...genuinely unattractive. And, its not vigorous to boot. Take care, Eric


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 14, 2006)

I’ve been thinking about this one carefully too. It’s hard to choose among a couple of parvis and their hybrids. 

I’m most drawn to plants that are striking whether they’re in bloom or not…and ones that have a lovely fragrance. (Hence neos!) Because of this, I love my Lynleigh Koopowitz. Malipoense and delenatii have some of the most beautiful leaves in the orchid world and they both have great scents—combining the two is a win win situation. AND LK a completely unfussy plant that blooms reliably. It was one of the first paphs I bought and the growths keep getting bigger and bigger…just love it. All I have of the flower is a jpeg of a painting I did a couple years ago, so I’m including a crappy just foliage cell phone shot. Gives you an idea though, and of course there are many photos a Google away. 

The other one, which I have not bloomed yet, is Harold Koopowitz. I bought this particular plant for its foliage alone and because it’s another malipoense hybrid (hoping for that pine needle scent). It’s put up three, really nice new growths since I got it, so hopefully there will be blooms soon.

If you want to be a species snob, delenatii or malipoense is my between the lines answer. The roth parent is impressive in bloom, but not quite as striking out…that’s my personal opinion though (sorry Heather).

Robin


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 14, 2006)

More great suggestions. The time is running out! Post now or forever lose your chance at a gift certificate!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you are thinking of getting at a species, I think venustum is pretty easy to grow and should bloom more than once a year. For a first paph, I would think you would want something that might bloom more than once a year... maybe a fairrieanum hybrid? Had to throw that in there since TADD is running a little late.


----------



## bwester (Jun 14, 2006)

I still stand by malipoense.... Its the raspberry smell.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice try Blake!

Trying to influence my decisions by reposting your choice? Very :ninja:


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

I recommend Paph haynaldianum...because it is my favourite multi, or ant of it's hybrids, like Leybaudianum. But because they have been suggested I would go for it's close relative...Paph lowii
*Paph haynaldianum*






*Paph Leybaudianum*





*Paph lowii*


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, the contest is closed! Give me an hour or so to make my decision, then I will post the results.

John


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

And the winner is...




Robin

She suggested Lynleigh Koopowitz, and I think the combination of patterned leaves and scented blooms sold me. I thank you all for participating, and suggesting plants I may well purchase in the future. 

Robin, please send me a p.m. so we can discuss your gift certificate.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

Well done Robin...Lynleigh Koopowitz is a great choice, Phrag, you will be happy with it...and don't forget the pics


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2006)

Robin! congratulations girl, that's excellent!! 
John's a hard sell, you know! oke:

Nice job - let us know what YOU decide to get...(maybe this can be an on-going game....) :evil:

Lots of good suggestions John - so what were your second three choices?


----------



## Marco (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats Robin. I'm going to echo Heather on this one. What's plant #2 and #3?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! 

I will totally let you guys know what I choose...chances are, it's going to have mottled leaves and softly-colored flowers. (That's not necessarily true--I'd like a tigrinum, venustum var. album and a purpuratum too.) We'll see.

Robin


----------



## bench72 (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Robin! Now use that certificate wisely and get a Paph 

I third, the motion... what's 2nd and third on the list? And when will you get them


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is what I am thinking of buying for my first five paphs...

Lynleigh Koopowitz
Harold Koopowitz
Magic Lantern
Ho Chi Minh
Ma Belle


If I were to buy multifloral paphs, I would buy...

Rothschildianum
Philippinense
Philippinense var. alba
St. Swithin
Lowii


I think I am drawn more to the Parvisepalums than the Brachys. And I really want to splurge and buy some multiflorals, but I am afraid of the kind of space they might take up.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 16, 2006)

I love parvis, and I love multis. They are my absolute favorites. I am going to oke: into getting a multi by suggesting a lowii, because they are so easy to grow, and are so beautiful, and are great for getting into multis. I will leave it at that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2006)

Good choices. You shouldn't have any problems with them.


----------



## Marco (Jun 16, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Here is what I am thinking of buying for my first five paphs...
> 
> Lynleigh Koopowitz
> Harold Koopowitz
> ...



Thats a great 'to pick from list' John. 

**cough**Philippinense var. alba**cough**

**cough**compact grower**cough**

(The bolding is just to add to the subliminal effect of this reply) oke: 

:evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

You all crack me up. It's a good thing I never go on spending sprees for orchids.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 17, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> You all crack me up. It's a good thing I never go on spending sprees for orchids.


Oh? Don't I recalll you buying like 30 besseae and its hybrids in the span of a couple of months?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 17, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Oh? Don't I recalll you buying like 30 besseae and its hybrids in the span of a couple of months?


 

Yeah, that post should have read...

"It's a good thing I don't go on spending sprees for orchids.  "

Or...

[total lie] "It's a good thing I don't go on spending sprees for orchids." [/total lie]

I could have also gone for Heather's favorite, the sarcasm smilie


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I could have also gone for Heather's favorite, the sarcasm smilie



Oh come now John, we all know you only buy in *4*s...

Parvis huh? pffftt. 
(j/k!)


(kinda)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 6, 2006)

This is amazingly old news, but I'm hoping later will be judged less harshly than never. 

I put my Parkside gift certificate toward a Paph. vietnamense (even that took me awhile because we've been operating at a deficit since moving and I’ve been working on commissions like a crazy woman to dig us out). It's a lovely plant that I've wanted for a long time, and I thought I’d better thank John publicly for helping me buy it. 

I’d like to return the favor at some point by letting you sing the praises of your own favorites for me to choose from. Just let me get a little more flush—the paph at the top of my current wish list is $125 (bellatulum var. album). Not going to happen just now!


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 6, 2006)

Let me just say congrats on getting a vietnamense! (I should also use this time to express my deep jealousy, but I'll wait).

Also, you should be able to find a bellatulum f. album for MUCH less than that price.


----------



## Marco (Oct 6, 2006)

congrats on the acuqisition. this may come late but piping rock is selling vietnamense


----------

